# FN .22 pistol



## [email protected]

Hi,

does anyone know what exactly is the type of a FN pistol .22 based on the serial number?

The serial number concerned is 33757U35. I tried "date your gun" at the following url http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/index.asp but the serials for the Buck Mark, Challenger or Medalist doesn't seem to be build like that. Perhaps this is due to the fact that the FN isn't build in the US?

I would appreciate if someone could help me out. A friend of mine asked me if I was interested in buying this pistol because the law changed and he must get rid of it. I already own 2 pistols in .22, a Colt Cadet and a Hämmerli SP20 the one I mostly use when shooting .22.

But if the FN seems to be a fine gun, I would buy it. My kids are growing up. 

Thanks,

Patrick Deleu


----------



## hideit

check FNH's web site

they don't make a .22LR
how old is it?


----------

